

HN Feedback: Shortcuts bookmarklets - scottjackson

Hey HN,<p>I've written these bookmarklets called Shortcuts that give you a way to really quickly look at all of the keyboard shortcuts for your browser without interrupting your work.<p>You can get them at http://scottjackson.org/software/shortcuts<p>Shortcuts are currently available for Safari on OS X and Firefox on OS X and Windows. Thought they might be useful to some here, since the HN crowd seems like the kind that would use keyboard shortcuts. Any feedback, leave it here or email me (my email address is included on the Shortcuts page).
======
bhousel
check out KeyCue: <http://www.macility.com/products/keycue/>

Similar idea, but works for _any_ application in OS X.. One of my favorite
tools.

